# EN: to be used to + V-ing / used to + infinitive - present & past habits



## tilt

Hello world,

In another thread, I've just been confirmed that _Employers are __used to negotiating..._ is correct in English, but I can't figure it out.
I always though a verb had to be infinitive when showing after _used to_.

Is _negotiating_ to be considered as a noun, here, synonym of _negotiation_? Or is it something else?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Kelly B

Hello again!

The short version is that when _used to _means _habitué à, accoutumé à_, it is followed by the verb +ing form:

il est habitué à négocier... = he is (used to) _negotiating
_
On the other hand, when _used to_ means employé à, sert à, it is followed by the infinitive: 
la diplomatie sert à négocier... = diplomacy is used (_to negotiate)_

I'm not sure how to explain the difference, myself, except a sense that in the first, the word _to _belongs to the word _used_. One makes no sense without the other. 
In the second, the word _to _belongs to the word _negotiate_. 
I've tried to show that with the parentheses.

You might be interested in the discussion here:
Gerund, infinitive: Are there rules for <to verb, to verbing>?
I was impressed by post #14, but then realized that the modal form he referred to is yet a third meaning: 

Il négociait = He used to negotiate.


----------



## verbivore

He used to go there. 
We are used to going. 

Ok, ahhem. In the first sentence, _used_ is the past tense form of the verb "use". When talking about habits or things formerly done in the past it is used with "to + the verb." I could thus rewrite the first sentence as "He formerly went there." With the second sentence "used" is a adjective as part of the phrase "to be used to sthg." Since "sthg" is an object, it takes the gerund form when describing an action. I could rewrite this as "We are accustomed to going." You could also follow it with a noun/pronoun object. "We are used to her." To knotch it up a bit you could use a combo "We are used to her going." Here we are simply describing whose "going" it is. I hope I've been able to help you as you have been able to help me in the past. Take care tilt.

Addendum: Also are situations where both an infinitive or gerund are possible. For example: He likes to go; He likes going. The problem with the situation above is you cannot have "to be used to" + infinitive because then you would end up with "to be used *to to*." However, in the first sentence the "to" is not part of the past tense form of "use", so you can add it. You cannot write, "He used going there" because to express habitual practice/former state requires the formula "used + to + verb."

Addendum 2: "negociating" is a verb-like entity known as a gerund, which is usually an infintive in French. 

I hate negotiating. Je déteste négocier.


----------



## tilt

I knew the meaning of _to be used to, _when referring to a habit, but I'm fairly sure I was taught to use infinitive even in this case... I'm used to using infinitive, if you prefer. 

Thanks for all, Kelly, your link is very interesting. Now, I also understand why _looking forward to hearing from you _is correct.



verbivore said:


> He used to go there.
> We are used to going.
> 
> With the second sentence "used" is a *adjective *as part of the phrase "to be used to sthg." Since "sthg" is an object, it takes the gerund form when describing an action.


Many thanks, Verbivore.

That's funny, you said _used to_ is an adjective, just like PolCas did in the post #14 Kelly referred to. But _used to_ modifies the verb _to be_, here, so it's an adverb, not an adjective, isn't it?


----------



## verbivore

"To be _used to_" is a verbal phrase that cannot be broken up. It can only be used with the verb "to be". "Used to" by itself is useless when meaning "accustomed to"; it must be accompanied by "to be." Therefore, one cannot write something like: "I used to going there." You need to say "I _am _used to going there." When meaning "formerly" there is NO "to"; it is just the *verb* "use" in the past tense. The formula requires it to have "to + verb" after it to be meaningful. Since "use" is the _verb, _the "to be" part disappears and one is left with "I used + to + verb" which has the sense of "formerly" as opposed to "accustomed." Great question. I remember learning this growing up, and it was not easy at all. A la prochaine !

Interesting to note: _to look forward to _is another verb "phrase" that changes meaning when you remove the final preposition. _To look foward_ is different than _to look forward to. _Since you already have "to" at the end of the latter verb phrase, you cannot attach an infinitive to it because once again you would end up with the "to to" structure. Thus, one must employ a gerund: _I am looking forward to hearing from you, _and not _I am looking forward to to hear from you._

Since it follows the copula "to be", _used_ is a "predicate adjective" (albeit derived from the verb _to use). _A predicate adjective is therefore *part* of the verb phrase. It is all or nothing: "to be used to" can only exist in this form.


----------



## verbivore

tilt said:


> I knew the meaning of _to be used to, _when referring to a habit, but I'm fairly sure I was taught to use infinitive even in this case... I'm used to using *an *infinitive, if you prefer.
> 
> Thanks for all, Kelly, your link is very interesting. Now, I also understand why _looking forward to hearing from you _is correct.


 
Even here, you are using "to be": _I *am* used to + using an infinitive (=gerundive phrase)."_

One would not write "I am used to use an infinitive."


----------



## Maître Capello

Am I right in saying that before another verb _use to_ cannot be used (no pun intended) in the present but only in the past? In other words, I think you can say _I *used* to negotiate_, _I *am* used to negotiating_, but not _I *use* to negotiate_… Is this correct?

Anyway, is there any difference between _I used to negotiate_ and _I was used to negotiating_?


----------



## verbivore

Hehe.  "I use to negotiate" would fly, but it means you "use" people as a form of negotiation. It's a bit of a stretch, but if it were written just like that with no context, it could have meaning, but only with a bit of imagination, like mine


----------



## englishman

"I used to negotiate .." = "Autrefois, je négociais .." or "Naguère, j'avais l'habitude de négocier .."
"I was used to negotiating .." = "j'étais habitué a ce que je négocie .." or "j'ai pris l'habitude de négocier .."

I think.


----------



## Maître Capello

Recaping what has been said so far:

* I used to negotiate:*


Kelly B said:


> Il *négociait* = He used to negotiate.





verbivore said:


> When talking about *habits* or *things formerly done in the past* it is used with "to + the verb." I could thus rewrite the first sentence as "He *formerly* went there."





verbivore said:


> […] one is left with "I used + to + verb" which has the sense of "*formerly*" as opposed to "accustomed."





englishman said:


> "I used to negotiate .." = "*Autrefois*, je *négociais* .." or "Naguère, j'*avais l'habitude de* négocier .."



*I was used to negotiating:*


Kelly B said:


> when _used to _means *habitué à, accoutumé à*, it is followed by the verb +ing form.





verbivore said:


> […] it takes the gerund form when describing an action. I could rewrite this as "We are *accustomed* to going."





verbivore said:


> "Used to" by itself is useless when meaning "*accustomed to*"; it must be accompanied by "to be."





englishman said:


> "I was used to negotiating .." = "j'étais *habitué à* ce que je négocie .." or "j'ai *pris l'habitude de* négocier .."



I think I've got it now –  finally!  What has confused me in the first place is that both syntaxes have the notion of *habit*. But I didn't see any difference between _J'avais l'habitude de_ and _J'étais habitué à_…

So in the first sentence (_I used to_ +inf. = _j'avais l'habitude de_ +inf.), you merely say that it is something you did as a habit, i.e., that you did it often. Examples:
_I used to go swimming on Tuesdays.
I used to plow the ground with my oxen. But it was so tiring that I bought a tractor.
Ten years ago I used to go to work on foot. Now I drive there._

In the other one (_I was used to_ +gerund/noun = _j'étais habitué à_ +inf./nom) you don't really say that it was a habit but rather that you didn't really notice/mind it anymore since you had been accustomed to it. Examples:
_I was used to plowing the ground with my oxen. It never crossed my mind to buy a tractor.
I was used to that ugly painting on the wall. I didn't notice it anymore because I had seen it so often._

Sorry for this long post, but it has helped me to get this straight. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## verbivore

Maître Capello said:


> So in the first sentence (_I used to_ +inf. = _j'avais l'habitude de_ +inf.), you merely say that it is something you did as a habit, i.e., that you did it often. Examples:
> _I used to go swimming on Tuesdays._
> _I used to __plow the ground with my oxen. But it was so tiring that I bought a tractor._
> _Ten years ago I used to go to work on foot. Now I drive there._


In the above you could also use l'imparfait to get the idea across. We are taught in French class that the usual translation of this "used + to + verb" is equivalent to l'imparfait. For example: Quand j'étais jeune, je faisais du sport ; maintenant je fais des voyages. Habit is implied, I agree, but this is one of the uses of l'imparfait.


> In the other one (_I was used to_ +gerund/noun = _j'étais habitué à_ +inf./nom) you don't really say that it was a habit but rather that you didn't really notice/mind it anymore since you had been accustomed to it. Examples:
> _I was used to plowing the ground with my oxen. It never crossed my mind to buy a tractor._
> _I was used to that ugly painting on the wall. I didn't notice it anymore because I had seen it so often._


You have it correct. A small trick I tried to point out is that as you know English loves phrasal verbs that end in prepositions. It may thus help to note that whenever you have a prasal verb ending in "to", it cannot be followed by an infinitive; otherwise, you will have a "to to" construction. For example, "to look forward to" is not the same as "to look forward". If you add an infinitive to the former, you're left with for example, "I look forward to to go with you" instead of "I look forward to going with you." Just know that regardless of whether it's a gerund or not, you cannot have a "to to" set up. Where you would have such a set up, substitute the "-ing" form of the verb: "to to" = "-ing." IHTH


----------



## Loob

Just on a point of detail, there is no verb "to use to".  The verb "used to" is a defective verb which exists only in the past tense and has no infinitive form.

There is, of course, a verb "to use" = to utilise.  But that's a different verb and prounced differently, too: it has a [z] sound, whereas "used to" {verb} and "used to" {adjective} both have an [s] sound.

Sorry to come late to this discussion!

Loob


----------



## itka

Après un fil qui pose la question pour le français, je voudrais demander aux anglophones comment ils expriment cette idée au présent :
_"J'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin".
"I used to get up early in the morning"_ mais est-ce que ce n'est pas le passé ?

et au passé :
_"L'an dernier j'avais l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin"
"Last year, I used to get up early in the morning"_...  visiblement, quelque chose ne va pas dans mes traductions !


----------



## zelda17

Sans être anglophone, il me semble que pour le présent, ce serait:
"I'm used to getting up early"

et le passé:"I used to get up early"


----------



## tilt

Ce fil aborde, indirectement, la question.
On y lira avec intérêt l'intervention de... Itka !


----------



## itka

Merci Tilt de me rappeler que j'avais déjà cette question...et qu'elle n'est toujours pas résolue dans ma tête, malgré tous les fils .
Plus j'en lis et moins c'est clair pour moi...

Ma question est "comment traduire _avoir l'habitude_" aux différents temps, indépendamment des divers emplois du gérondif.

Zelda17, merci, mais quelque chose m'échappe dans cette construction  _"I'm used to getting up early".
_Est-ce que "used" n'est pas un passé ?
Et au fait, comment dites-vous au futur ?
_"L'année prochaine, j'aurai l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin" ?

_Et dans la foulée, comment dire _: "J'ai pris l'habitude de me lever tôt" ?
_


----------



## Altedor

_J'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin.

I'm used to getting up early in the morning.
_
D'après moi, _I'm used to_ est la traduction parfaite de l'expression "j'ai l'habitude de" au présent.

et au passé,
_"L'an dernier j'avais l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin"_
_Last year, I *was used* to getting up early in the morning.

_et non pas, _I *used to get up* early in the morning_ car cela signifie, _L'an dernier, je *me levais* tôt le matin._


----------



## zelda17

OK Altedor, merci!

Itka, je crois que "j'ai pris l'habitude de me lever" donnerait "I got used to getting up"
Pour les explications, mieux vaut attendre l'intervention d'un spécialiste sinon on risque de s'embrouiller encore plus


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Zelda17, merci, mais quelque chose m'échappe dans cette construction  _"I'm used to getting up early".
> _Est-ce que "used" n'est pas un passé ?


_Used _est un passé, mais ici on dit _I *am*_ _used to..._ c'est à dire _Je *suis *habitué à..._
Il s'agit bien d'un présent.

Et pour le futur, _I'll be used to _me semble aller de soi.
Non ?


----------



## jann

tilt said:
			
		

> _Used _est un passé


Précisons : _used_ est un participe passé. 

Dans le temps, le verbe _to use_ voulait dire, entre autre, (s')habituer, (s')accoutumer.  Cet usage est archaïque ; il n'en reste que : 


 une expression adjectivale formée à partir du participe passé : _to be used to + [noun or gerund]_ = être habitué à, accoutumé à + qqch
 une conjugaison au _preterit _(2a), ou au _pluperfect_ (2b) en forme _to use + [infinitive]_ = l'imparfait/plus-que-parfait du verbe à l'infinitif, ou "avoir l'habitude de + infinitif," avec le verbe "avoir" conjugué soit à l'imparfait, soit au plus-que-parfait
(des mots comme _usual = _habituel, normal et _usually = _d'habitude)
L'expression adjectivale (n° 1) peut évidemment être employée à tout les temps selon le contexte, car c'est le verb _to be_ que l'on va conjuguer.  
_...__I was used to getting up early when I worked for company A.
__...__I had been used to getting up early, but then I got a new job that didn't start until 10am.
__...__I am used to getting up early.
__...__I have been used to getting up early for a very long time.
__...__I have a new job that requires me to get up at 5am.  After a few months I will be used to getting up early._

Le verbe employé au _preterit_ (n° 2a) nous donne des phrases comme suivantes. Comme tout ce qui est au _preterit_ en anglais, il s'agit des choses qui sont terminées.  C'était le cas, on avait cette habitude à l'époque, mais ce n'est plus le cas. 
_...__I used to get up early_. 
_..._Je me levais tôt, j'avais l'habitude de me lever tôt. (mais ce n'est plus le cas)
_...__He used to eat meat_. 
_..._Il mangeait (encore) de la viande (mais maintenant il est végétarien)
_...__When you were little, we used to go to the beach in the summer._
_..._Quand tu étais petit, nous allions à la plage en été (mais tu es grand maintenant et nous n'y allons plus)

On peut également constater un emploi au _pluperfect _(n° 2b), pour respecter la concordance des temps.  Il s'agit alors d'une habitude qui précédait une action passée.  
_After his wife died, he no longer took pleasure in things he had used to enjoy._
Après la mort de sa femme, il ne prenait plus plaisir aux activités qu'il avait aimées autrefois.

Dans toutes ces phrases, _used_ se prononce comme le pronom anglais _you + _ST.  Les consonnes finales ne sont pas voisées. 

Il ne faut pas confondre des phrases sur le modèle 2b avec le verb _"to use" + something + [infinitive]_ = se servir de qqch + pour + [infinitif], conjugué au _pluperfect_.
_The police found the knife he had used to pick the lock._
La police a trouvé le couteau dont il s'était servi pour crocheter la serrure.

Lorsque _used_ = le participe passé du verb "se servir", il se prononce comme le pronom anglais _you + ZD.  _Les consonnes finales sont voisées.


*Je décris la prononciation américaine, évidemment ; j'ignore s'il y a des différences sur point entre l'anglais américan et l'anglais britannique.


----------



## CapnPrep

jann said:


> _After his wife died, he no longer took pleasure in things he had used to enjoy._
> Après la mort de sa femme, il ne prenait plus plaisir aux activités qu'il avait aimées autrefois.


Pour moi, cette phrase est très bizarre. Je n'accepte pas cet emploi au _pluperfect_, et du coup je ne trouve pas vraiment convaincante l'analyse de "used" comme un participe passé.

Par contre il faudrait ajouter au point (2a) de jann que le _preterit_ construit avec "did" est possible également :
_Did you use to get up early? Didn't he use to eat meat?_
(Ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce verbe "use" [ju:s] existe réellement à l'infinitif : _to use_, _will use_, _would use_, _must use_, … sont tous agrammaticaux.)


----------



## Thomas1

Je ne savais pas que le _used to do something_ pouvait être utilisé dans le past perfect ! 
Je viens de consulter mon dictionnaire à propos de la prononciation et il dit que la prononciation de _used _dans _be used to doing_ something and dans _used to do something_ est la même, mais l'adjectif par exemple dans _a used car_ est prononcé du z et du d [juz:d]. La même prononciation est donnée pour l'anglais britanique et americain.

Il y a aussi des maniers différentes d'exprimer l'habitude dans ces cas-ci de celles déjà données :
_"L'an dernier j'avais l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin"
Last year I got up early in the morning. _(Je crois qu'il n'il n'y a pas de différence entre cette phrase et celle avec _used to get up_).
_Last year I would get up early in the morning. _(Cette phrase souligne la nature habituelle de l'action et le trait de la personne dont on parle et ne dit si l'habitude a été abandonnée.)

_"J'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin"._
Je ne suis pas sûr dans ce cas-ci mais  _I will get up early in the morning._ ne marche pas bien, les natifs ?  Mais si la phrase originalle se lisait :
_"Il a l'habitude de se lever tôt le matin"._
on pourrait dire :
_He will get up early in the morning._
Cela peut aussi donner, mais pas toujours, l'impression que l'habitude est agaçante, ce qu'est toujouors le cas dans la phrase suivante :
_He is always getting up early in the morning._
Cela m'agace qu'il le fait.

Thomas


----------



## villefranche

present-  I usually get up early in the morning.
past- I used to get up early in the morning.

I hope that helps you!


----------



## Nicomon

This is also what came to me naturally. And I wonder if there isn't a difference between _I usually get up_ _early _and _I am used to getting up early._ I'm pretty sure there is one.

I usually get up early = Habituellement, je me lève tôt / j'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt (mais il m'arrive de dormir jusqu'à 10 h)
I used to get up early (because I had to... but I don't anymore. I can sleep in)

I am used to getting up early =  J'ai l'habitude de/Je suis habituée à me lever tôt (avant, c'était difficile, mais maintenant, ça ne me dérange plus)
I was used to getting up early =  But now, I have a hard time getting up early (because I go to bed too late)

Any natives to support this theory


----------



## villefranche

Translated literally "j'ai l'habitude de" would be "I have the habit of."  This to me would mean "I usually do something."  "J'avais l'habitude de" includes avoir in the tense imparfait which implies "used to."


----------



## itka

Un grand merci à tous pour ces explications et ces exemples. Je n'ai pas tout compris, mais je vais y travailler !

Puis-je encore vous demander la traduction des phrases suivantes (avec _used to_ quand c'est possible) : en bleu, mes tentatives...

_Il n'avait pas l'habitude de manger de la viande_ (c'est pourquoi il était difficile de trouver un restaurant). ---> et il est toujours végétarien.
_He has not been used to eat meat._
_Quand il rentrera, il aura l'habitude de manger de la sauce à la menthe.
When he comes back home, he will be used to eat mint sauce.
Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin.
I'm not used to get _(or getting ?)_ up early.
Est-ce que tu as l'habitude de boire du café ?
Are you used to drink coffee ?

_Quelle différence faites-vous entre ces deux phrases ? :_
I am used to get up
I am used to getting up

_CapnPrep donne les phrases suivantes :_Did you use to get up early? Didn't he use to eat meat?_
Pourquoi pas :
Are you used to get up early ?  Isn't he used to eat meat ?

Cette expression (used to) est un terrain miné pour moi ! Est-ce que vous employez quelquefois "_to get accustomed to"_ comme synonyme ?

Merci les Anglophones de vous intéresser à mes questions !


----------



## CapnPrep

itka said:


> Quelle différence faites-vous entre ces deux phrases ? :_
> I am used to get up
> I am used to getting up
> _


"Used to" à valeur adjectivale (l'emploi nº 1 de jann) est suivi du _gerund_ (la forme en _-ing_).


----------



## Thomas1

itka said:


> [...]CapnPrep donne les phrases suivantes :_Did you use to get up early? Didn't he use to eat meat?_
> Pourquoi pas :
> Are you used to get up early ?  Isn't he used to eat meat ?
> [...]


Parce que ce sont deux expressions différentes et _used to do something_ n'est qu'utilisé au passé. _Be used to do*ing*_ something peut être utilisé dans tous les temps.

Si tu veux reformuler les phrases données par CapnPrep il faut que tu les mises au passé :
_Did you use to get up early? 
_Were you used to getting up early?
_Didn't he use to eat meat?_
Was he used to eating meat?

Thomas


----------



## uptown

You're getting a bit carried away with using "use to". The phrase is very much informal or conversational English.

Keep in mind that the phrase "to be used to" is the equivalent of "to be accustomed to". However, the construct <subj> + "used" + <infinitive verb> is in informal way to express other past or conditional tenses.

Note that these two sentences say exactly the same thing:
As a vegetarian, I *used to eat* dairy before I became a vegan.
As a vegetarian, I *had eaten/would eat* dairy before I became a vegan.

This is a simpification of Jann's thorough post above.


----------



## jann

Itka, la formule est 
*[to be] + [used to] + [nominal form]* 
[être] +  [habitué à] + [forme nominale]
Le _gerund_ anglais est une forme nominale.  L'infinitif ne l'est pas.  Il est impossible de mettre un infinitif après _to be used to_ lorsque ça veut dire "être habitué à".  Cela correspond au cas n°1 dans mon post ci-dessus. 


			
				itka said:
			
		

> Il n'avait pas l'habitude de manger de la viande (c'est pourquoi il était difficile de trouver un restaurant). ---> et il est toujours végétarien.
> [He is vegetarian.] He has is not been used to eating meat, [so it was hard to find a restaurant].  (on va employer le présent ici, et pas le _present perfect_)
> Quand il rentrera, il aura l'habitude de manger de la sauce à la menthe.
> When he comes back home, he will be used to eating mint sauce. --
> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me lever tôt le matin.
> I'm not used to get  (or getting ) up early.
> Est-ce que tu as l'habitude de boire du café ?
> Are you used to drinking coffee ?




Deux liens qui pourraient être utiles.
Used to do
Be used to


Dans son post n°9, CapnPrep a signalé que j'avais oublié de parler l' _emphatic form (_et de la forme interrogative)_, _qui se construisent toutes les deux avec une conjugaison du verb "_to do_" + l'infinitif du verbe principal.  Rappelons-nous la structure en prenant d'abord un autre verbe : _to go_.  
Au _preterit --> I went.  
_Toujours au _preterit, _mais dans l' _emphatic form_ --> _I did go_.  
Forme interrogative, au _preterit_ --> _Did I go?_

Ça marche tout aussi bien avec le verb "_to use_" conjugué au _preterit_ sur le modèle 2b. Notez le changement d'orthographe, qui est tout à fait normal, car on emploi l'infinitif après _did._
 Au _preterit_ --> _I use*d* to eat meat.
_Je mangeais de la viande, [mais je n'en mange plus]
 Toujours au _preterit, _mais dans l' _emphatic form_ --> _I did *use* to eat meat._ 
[Il est vrai que] je mangeais de la viande, [mais je n'en mange plus]
 Toujours au _preterit, _mais dans la forme interrogative --> _Did you *use* to eat meat? _
[Vous êtes actuellement végétarien, mais] mangiez-vous de la viande autrefois ?



CapnPrep said:


> du coup je ne trouve pas vraiment convaincante l'analyse de "used" comme un participe passé.


 CapnPrep, in "to be used to" the word "used" is indeed a past participle that serves as an adjective.... just as "accustomed" is a past participle serving as an adjective in "to be accustomed to," etc.    I imagine you might want to see some substantiation for this statement, so here is what the Oxford English Dictionary has to say on the subject:


> *use* v.tr. To make (a person, etc.) familiar or accustomed by habit or practice; to habituate, accustom; to inure. _In later use, chiefly in pa. pple_.    More usu. in pa. pple. (Const. _to) _1833 DISRAELI _Cont. Fleming_ VI. vi, The friar smiled, and was evidently used to this raillery. 1850 THACKERAY _Pendennis_ li, A person..used to making sacrifices.





> *use v.itr* To do a thing customarily; to be in the habit of so acting or doing; to be wont to do. With _to_ and inf.: To be accustomed or wont _to_ do something.  In very frequent use from _c_ 1400, but now only in pa. tense *used to*, with pronunc. (juːst tuː, 'juːstʊ), and _colloq._ in *did *(_*not*_)_* use *_(or_* used*_)_* to*_ 1884 W. C. SMITH _Kildrostan_ 53 You used to be a leal, true-hearted girl. 1974 _Radio Times_ 28 Feb. 25, I suppose I did use to be a prophet of doom.


----------



## Nicomon

Encore faut-il définir ce qu'on entend par « avoir l'habitude de ». C'est la nuance que j'ai tenté de faire au post # 12. Mais il était tard, alors c'était peut-être un peu confus dans mon esprit. Et ce l'est encore. 

Est-ce _être habitué à_ (to be used to/accustomed to) OU _faire habituellement/geste répétitif _(to be in the habit of)? À mon avis, il y a une nuance. Et au présent, dans le deuxième cas, ce serait bien _usually_, non? 

J'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt = Habituellement je me lève tôt (quoiqu'il m'arrive de faire la grasse matinée) = *I usually get up early *
J'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt = Je me lève tôt depuis toujours / c'est devenu pour moi une seconde nature = *I am used to getting up early*

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me lever tôt = Habituellement, je me lève tard = *I don't usually get up early. Usually, I get up late.*
Je n'ai pas l'habitude de me lever tôt = Je suis plutôt habituée à dormir jusqu'à 10 heures, alors j'ai du mal à sortir du lit à 6 h = *I am not used to getting up early, but when I get used to it, it will be easier. *

Par exemple pour traduire : _Est-ce que tu as l'habitude de boire du café le matin/du vin avec ton repas? _Ce qui me vient spontanément est : _do you usually drink coffee in the morning/wine with your meal?_ Et non _Are you used to drinking coffee/wine?_ 

J'utiliserais _be used to + "ing"_ dans un contexte comme ... _I'm used to drinking coffee after 8:00PM (so it doesn't keep me awake)_ ou _I'm not used to drinking coffee at night (so when I do, I can't fall asleep)_

_I'm not used to drinking more than 2 glasses of wine (so if I drink half a bottle, my head will spin)_

Est-ce que j'ai bien compris? Ou j'ai tout faux?


----------



## itka

Nico, je ne sais pas si tu as "tout faux" ou pas, mais pour moi, ce n'est pas évident de différencier tes phrases :


> J'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt = Habituellement je me lève tôt (quoiqu'il m'arrive de faire la grasse matinée) = *I usually get up early
> 
> * J'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt = Je me lève tôt depuis toujours / c'est devenu pour moi une seconde nature = *I am used to getting up early*



Apparemment, en français, ça donne la même chose... et j'avoue que je ne saisis pas la nuance... mais mon problème n'est pas vraiment là. Je voudrais simplement employer "used to" correctement et je pense qu'avec toutes les explications que vous me donnez, je vais y parvenir ! 
Jann, c'est bien noté : *[to be] + [used to] + [nominal form]*  (Il ne me reste qu'à l'employer à bon escient)...Merci pour les liens.

Et merci encore à vous tous


----------



## itka

Après vous avoir lus et relus... 
Je crois que j'ai compris ce qui m'embrouille tellement :
Oublions _*to be used to. *_Je crois que c'est clair.

Revenons au verbe _*to use to.
*_Il n'existe qu'au preterit (et au pluperfect)...C'est une sorte de verbe défectif (right ?) 
_I used to drink coffee._ J'avais l'habitude de boire du café. Je buvais habituellement du café.
_I had used to drink coffee before I was ill._ J'avais l'habitude de boire du café avant d'être malade.

...mais puisqu'il n'existe plus de présent, de futur, on ne peut même pas poser de question, si je comprends bien ? Ni parler à la forme négative ?
*_Do you use to drink coffee ? *I don't use to drink coffee.

_*Alors, comment fait-on aux autres temps ?* On est _*obligé* _de changer de verbe ?


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Nico, je ne sais pas si tu as "tout faux" ou pas, mais pour moi, ce n'est pas évident de différencier tes phrases :
> Apparemment, en français, ça donne la même chose... et j'avoue que je ne saisis pas la nuance... mais mon problème n'est pas vraiment là.


 
Eh bien, j'en conclus que tu ne fais pas, comme moi, de nuance entre _être habituée à_ et _faire habituellement_ quelque chose. Et que je n'ai pas le tour d'expliquer comment je la fais, moi. 

Pour moi : _Be used to doing something_ (être habitué à/devenu pro en la matière) et _Usually do something_ (le faire habituellement/par routine) ce n'est pas pareil. 

_I used to drink coffee._ J'avais l'habitude de boire du café. Je buvais habituellement du café.
_I had used to drink coffee before I was ill. _ J'avais l'habitude de boire du café avant d'être malade. _I used to drink coffee, before I became ill_ (I don't anymore, because the Doctor forbids me to). 
I was used to drinking coffee = I was accustomed to having/drinking a black coffee every morning. So I find it hard to follow the doctor's orders. 

...mais puisqu'il n'existe plus de présent, de futur, on ne peut même pas poser de question, si je comprends bien ? Ni parler à la forme négative ?
*_Do you use to drink coffee ? *I don't use to drink coffee._  C'est ici que je remplace _use to_ par _usually_. _Do you usually drink coffee? No, I don't usually drink coffee. I prefer tea._ 

Ou alors, pour utiliser "be used to" = _are you used to drinking coffee? No I'm not used to drinking coffee... especially not after 8PM._ That's why I can't sleep at night if I have one. 

Autrement dit, si je peux remplacer _j'ai l'habitude de_ par _habituellement_, je dis _usually_. Si je peux le remplacer par _je suis habituée à/de_ je dis _I am used to + "ing". _Et je crois bien que ça se tient. Mais bon... je ne suis qu'une petite franco-québécoise bilingue et pas une "English native". Il se peut que je me trompe.


----------



## Thomas1

uptown said:


> You're getting a bit carried away with using "use to". The phrase is very much informal or conversational English.
> 
> Keep in mind that the phrase "to be used to" is the equivalent of "to be accustomed to". However, the construct <subj> + "used" + <infinitive verb> is in informal way to express other past or conditional tenses.


OK, but I am afraid I am not clear as to what you are driving at... Could you please elaborate?



uptown said:


> Note that these two sentences say exactly the same thing:
> As a vegetarian, I *used to eat* dairy before I became a vegan.
> As a vegetarian, I *had eaten/**would eat* dairy before I became a vegan.


Technically the sentence with would is incorrect.


itka said:


> [...]
> Revenons au verbe _*to use to.
> *_Il n'existe qu'au preterit (et au pluperfect)...C'est une sorte de verbe défectif (right ?)
> _I used to drink coffee._ J'avais l'habitude de boire du café. Je buvais habituellement du café.
> _I had used to drink coffee before I was ill._ J'avais l'habitude de boire du café avant d'être malade.
> 
> ...mais puisqu'il n'existe plus de présent, de futur, on ne peut même pas poser de question, si je comprends bien ? Ni parler à la forme négative ?
> *_Do you use to drink coffee ? *I don't use to drink coffee.
> 
> _*Alors, comment fait-on aux autres temps ?* On est _*obligé* _de changer de verbe ?


Oui c'est un verbe defectif. Je pense que le plus proche equivalent à used to est le present simple (+ souvent un adverbe, _usually, often, _etc.), mais c'est une generalisation et cela peut ne pas marcher dans tous les cas.



jann said:


> [...]
> CapnPrep, in "to be used to" the word "used" is indeed a past participle that serves as an adjective.... just as "accustomed" is a past participle serving as an adjective in "to be accustomed to," etc.    I imagine you might want to see some substantiation for this statement, so here is what the Oxford English Dictionary has to say on the subject:


What you are saying now is true but what CapnPrep is refering to is the following bit:





> _After his wife died, he no longer took pleasure in things he had used to enjoy._
> Après la mort de sa femme, il ne prenait plus plaisir aux activités qu'il avait aimées autrefois.


it was the first time I had bumped into a sentence where _used to do something_ was used in the past perfect tense. All the grammar manuals I have seen don't give any samples of such usage of _used to do something_ they say it's used in the past and give only examples in the "past simple". I am aware however that theory proves sometimes to be insufficient, especially when it comes to practical usage. Does the OED give any examples of such usage?


----------



## jann

Nicomon said:


> And I wonder if there isn't a difference between _I usually get up_ _early _and _I am used to getting up early._ I'm pretty sure there is one.



Nicomon, pour moi vous avez tout à fait raison.  Il y a bien une différence de nuance entre "usually" et "used to."   On finit par être _used to_ (accoutumé à) la façon dont les choses de déroulent_ usually _(normalement)... et en raison de nos habitudes (ce à quoi on est _used to_), on a tendance à presque toujours (_usually_) faire les choses de la même façon.

_A: If you want to see interesting birds, you have to be out at dawn, you know!
B: Don't worry about me! I usually rise before 6am, so I am used to getting up early. 
_A : Pour voir des oiseaux intéressants, il faut être dans les champs au lever du soleil, vous savez !
B : Ne vous inquiétez pas pour moi !  Normalement je me réveille avant 6h (je me réveille presque toujours avant 6h), alors (par conséquent) j'ai l'habitude de me lever tôt, je suis accoutumé à me lever tôt.

_A: Already up?  I hope you didn't sleep poorly!
B: Not at all! I slept well thank you.  But I am used to getting up early, and so I usually rise at dawn even when I am on vacation._
A : Déjà debout ?  J'espère que vous n'avez pas mal dormi !
B : Au contraire, j'ai très bien dormi... mais j'ai l'habitude de (je suis accoutumé à) me lever tôt, et par conséquent je me réveille normalement à l'aube, même en vacances. 




			
				itka said:
			
		

> Revenons au verbe _*to use to.
> *_...mais puisqu'il n'existe plus de présent, de futur, on ne peut même pas poser de question, si je comprends bien ? Ni parler à la forme négative ?
> *_Do you use to drink coffee ?  *I don't use to drink coffee. _
> *Alors, comment fait-on aux autres temps ?* On est _*obligé* _de changer de verbe ?


Dans la langue moderne, il est impossible de mettre _to use to + infinitive _à un temps autre que le passé.  Le présent, le future, etc., sont tous impossibles même dans des questions ou dans des phrases négatives.  Qu'est-ce qu'on fait pour parler des habitudes actuelles ou futures ?  Deux options, en fonction de la nuance.  
--> On emploie le verbe principal tout court.
_Do you drink coffee? = _(En général) est-ce que vous buvez du café ?
_No, I don't drink coffee.  I don't like it._  = Non, je ne bois jamais de café ; je n'aime pas le goût.
_Yes, I drink coffee, but only in the morning._ = Oui, je bois du café, mais jamais après midi.

--> On emploie l'autre structure : [to be] + [used to] + [nominal form].  
_A: Are you used to drinking wine with dinner?
B: No, I am not used to it.  It is not traditional to drink wine with dinner in my country.  
A: Would you prefer something else to drink then?
B: No thank you.  I want to learn your customs.  I will have a little wine every evening, and after a few months, I will be used to it._


CapnPrep and Thomas1, regarding _used to_ in the pluperfect:  
The OED does not give an example.  However, the OED does not give examples of "to be used to something" in the future either, so the mere absence of an example in a particular tense does not mean the tense is impossible.  I agree that pluperfect usage is uncommon and perhaps unnecessarily heavy (replacing with a simple preterit would often be acceptable)... but you can find examples online.  Here is an old (1586) book example.  For modern examples, google is helpful.  Since we are not interested in usages on the pattern "[the implement (that) he] had used to [accomplish the task]," it is good to pick an intransitive verb, or at least a verb that is not a task that can be accomplished by "using" something.  had used to be, had used to think, etc.


----------



## zaratoustra

Hello everybody, 

I often see the form to + V-ing, which doesn't make sense to me.
Note it's not specifically about sell/ selling nor has to be with "used to".

Simply, I come accross sentences built on to + V, and some other sentences on to +V-ing. 

Can someone explain the difference to me ? 

Thanks for any clue


----------



## quinoa

The cases with to+ing are not that numerous. The most common are :
Be used to / get used to / look forward to  / object to

I've lived in England for one year and *I'm not used to driving* on the left.
If you go to England, you will have to *get used to driving* on the left.
At the end of a letter : I *look forward to* *hearing* from you.
I *don't object to waiting* with you.
I *prefer* skating *to* *skiing.*

A good way of finding out whether a *to* is a preposition or a part of an infinitive is to see if it is possible to put a noun/pronoun  after it.
In these examples *to* is a preposition exactly like *of*, *in*, *at*, *about* ... which are normally followed by a verb in the ING-form.


----------



## zaratoustra

Thanks... but it's not very clear yet.
Put aside forms like "look forward to hering from you" etc, there seems to be a subtle diffrence of sense, which I can't understand.
For instance, on google, you can find "Techniques _Used To Sell_ Fraudulent Investments. The "Three-Call" Technique. Some cold callers wait before turning up the heat. In their first call, *..."
*and " Nokia is _used to selling_ devices with a completely..."
What's the difference between those two's ?


----------



## quinoa

Because you can find the verbal structure "*used to*" which is completely different from "be used to". It refers to the *past*.
* used to*  can express a discontinued habit, as in :
i) His hair *used to* be black ; but it's white now.
ii) "I thought you didn't like Tom?" " I *didn't use to* like him but now I do."
iii) The Inuit *used to* travel by dogsled. Now they don't any more. They travel by snowmobile.


----------



## zaratoustra

Sorry for being a bother, but...

in both cases, it's present. There is no matter of discontinued habits, in regard with Fraudulent Investments techniques (nor with Nokia that still sells devices). Reading the articles, these are things that still occur today.

All I understand is that the form "used to" is followed by V-ing, except when refering to a past, discontinued habit.
Correct ?


----------



## sound shift

No, that is not correct.

"Torture is used to get a confession": "La torture s'emploie pour obtenir un aveu." (present)

"I'm used to buying things on-line": "Je suis accoutumé à acheter en ligne." (present).


----------



## zaratoustra

ok.... I still don't get the rule, maybe I'm dumb, I don't know 
In  your example, Sound Shift, it seems that used to +V-ing is used only when referring to something a person is savvy with.
Am I getting warmer ?


----------



## radagasty

I think the confusion stem from thinking of the structure as _used to_ followed by a present participle, i.e., V+_ing_.

In a sentence like _he is used to eating with chopsticks_, the construction is in fact _to be used to + _*noun*. So we have sentence like:

_I am used to *my sister's antics*._
_I am used to *snow in summer*._

Now, the noun may in fact be a noun phrase beginning with a gerund, e.g.:

_I am used to *eating with chopsticks*._
_I am used to *seeing snow in summer*._

Indeed, the gerund need not come at the beginning of the phrase:

_I am used to *Susan arriving late*._
_I am used to *snow falling in summer*._

However, in all of these examples above, the essential structure is _to be used to + _*noun phrase.* This noun phrase would normally be headed by an actual noun, but it can also be headed by a gerund, which is to say, a verb acting as a noun.


----------



## jann

In order to understand these examples, you must remember that the four letters _used_ actually represent *three* different words/functions! The meaning is different in each case. Once you can distinguish between them, you will have no problems understanding. 

*1. *used = the past participle of the transitive verb "to use" (_utiliser, se servir de_).  Of course, we can also use the past participle as an adjective (_utilisé_).  Pronounced with a hard S that sounds like a Z, and a clear, hard D.
_He used a website to sell his photos online. -_ il s'est servi d'un site web pour vendre ses photos sur internet.
_Used with permission. - _utilisé avec permission

*2.*  used = preterit conjugation for an auxiliary verb to indicate past habits (one way to translate the _imparfait_, which does not exist in English.  The bare infinitive is "use".  The verb is essentially degenerate: the only current forms are the preterit and the infinitive (which is then combined with another preterit auxiliary like "did"). The preterit conjugation is pronounced with a soft S and a D that ressembles a T.  This generates confusion even among native speakers because the word (use/used) is always followed by "to" in this context, so it is confusing to remember whether the T sound comes from the D of "used" or the T of "to."
_He used to sell photos. -_ Il vendait des photos (sous entendu : mais il n'en vend plus)
_He didn't use to sell photos - _(Avant,) il ne vendait pas de photos (sous entendu : maintenant il en vend).

*3*. to be used to = to be accustomed to, to be in the habit of, etc..  This is an adjectival construction (based on the past participle of the degenerate verb mentioned in point 2 above). Pronounced with a soft S and a D that ressembles a T.  It must be followed by a nominal form (a noun, or Ving).
_He is used to selling his photos online. = _Il a l'habitude de vendre ses photos sur internet.
_He is used to her mood swings. = _Il est accoutumé, habitué à ses sautes d'humeur.

You may also be interested in the following existing discussions. 

EN: to get used to + something - grammaire
EN: used to / would + infinitive - past habit - grammaire


----------



## Gegeleblond

Hi everyone,

So far, I thought the expression "to be used to" has to be followed by *-ing*. But I think it depends on the meaning of the sentence. Is it?

For instance:

_1- I am used to goi*ng* to the gym once a week. (habit so there is -ing)
2- Cars are used to travel (it is a use so there no need to put -ing)
3- Vaccines are used to prevent from some diseases._

Am I right?


----------



## Xavier11222

Hi,
Oui, c'est juste.
Tu peux ajouter "as an implement/as a tool" entre _used_ et _to_, pour tester la phrase. Grammaticalement, tu peux aussi vérifer le sujet de la phrase - qui est le sujet, qui est utilisé.


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

The first one is "avoir l'habitude de" and the second is the verb "utiliser"

Edit: and the third, I would say, is the verb "employer"


----------



## SteveD

"To be used to doing something" means "avoir l'habitude de faire quelque-chose"". Note the pronunciation of "used" here is "yoosse-t" (at least, it usually is in BE).

"To use something to do something" means "utiliser quelque-chose..." and the "use" is pronounced "yooze".

To complicate things further, consider this difference in pronunciation between "use" as a noun and as a verb:

"What is the use of a car?" ("use" pronounced "yoose")
"I use mine for getting to work" ("use" pronounced "yooze").


----------



## Oddmania

Bonjour 

Je viens de faire un test de révision sur internet qui m'avait l'air tout à fait anodin, mais je suis tombé sur quelque chose qui m'a semblait étrange.

Voici la phrase à traduire :

* Ils avaient l'habitude de confier  leur chat au voisin pendant les vacances. *

Et voici la proposition que j'ai choisie :

*They used to leave their cat with the neighbour during the holiday.*

L'ordinateur me l'a comptée fausse. Apparemment, la bonne réponse était cette phrase-là :

*They were used to leaving their cat with the  neighbour during the holiday.*

Je ne comprend tout bonnement pas pourquoi **Je n'aurais jamais pensé que _*Be used to*_ conjugué au passé était correct, mais quand bien même, quelle est la différence avec *used to* ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## HolyFunk

Bonjour Oddmania,

La différence entre les formes "they used to leave their cat" et "they were used to leaving their cat" est que la première décrit ce qu'ils faisaient dans le passé (mais ne font plus aujourd'hui) alors que la seconde décrit une réelle habitude, et peut aussi s'employer au présent.

Donc, par exemple,
I used to smoke (but I quit five years ago, and today, I don't smoke anymore)
I was used to smoking a cigarette before having a coffee (it was a habit)

On peut aussi employer la structure "to be used to doing" au présent, mais aussi la forme "to get used to doing" (s'habituer à faire quelque chose, prendre l'habitude), comme par exemple:

She's not used to driving such a big car.
I got used to living in the countryside.

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop confus...


----------



## jann

They used to leave their cat... 
= They would leave their cat... =  _Ils laissaient/confiaient leur chat.... _(past action repeated an indefinite number of times). 
 The verb is "to use + to-infinitive."  It is conjugated in the preterit "they used to + infinitive".  The meaning is equivalent to the French imperfect tense.

They were used to leaving their cat... 
= _Ils avaient l'habitude de confier leur chat... = Ils étaient "accoutumés" à laisser/confier leur chat_...
The verb is "to be," and it is conjugated in the preterit ("they were").  The word "used" is an adjective (which, like so many adjectives, is formed from the past participle of a verb).  This adjective must be followed by the preposition "to" and then by a nominal form - either a noun or V-ing.  "Leaving their cat" is the English gerund (a nominal form).


----------



## dratuor

yes I'm still not sure of the translation. I'd agree with oddmania because the french sentence shows an habit in the past thus 'used to leave'

for me 'they were used to leaving their cat to the neighbour' should be translated into french by: 'Ils avaient *pour* habitude de laisser leur chat aux voisins'

Now you clearly have the distinction which is not the case for the initial sentence (since in french we hardly make the distinction)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Oddmania, see if this pair of sentences can help you.
"He used to insult her every time they met"
"She was used to his insults"
You can see that le _complément d'objet direct_ in the second sentence is a _noun block_. Now you can substitute another kind of _noun block_: "his insulting her".
You get "She was used to his insulting her". This last sentence, unlike the first, does not highlight the man's habits, but rather the woman's attitude (elle avait faite l'abitude à...).


----------



## Oddmania

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses 



jann said:


> _They used to leave their cat : Ils laissaient/confiaient leur  chat.... (past action repeated an indefinite number of times). _



Um, je pense que le problème vient d'une erreur de compréhension de ma part de _used to + infinitif._

Je pensais que _used to + infinitif_ était généralement utilisé pour exprimer une *habitude* passée. Mais si l'on veut vraiment souligner le fait qu'il s'agissait d'une habitude, il faut utiliser Was/were used to + -ING, est-ce bien ça ?

Sinon, _used to + infiniti_f est plus ou moins équivalent à un preterit normal.

Si c'est bien ça, je pense avoir saisi. 

EDIT : Ceci dit, dans le sujet posté par Maître Capello, Englishman (anglais natif) a écrit :


_I used to negotiate = Naguère, j'avais l'habitude de négocier._


_I was used to negotiating = J'étais habitué à ce que je négocie._
Ce message m'a quelque peu embrouillé, je ne vois aucune différence entre les deux phrases françaises !


----------



## Maître Capello

J'attends que les natifs me contredisent , mais je comprends _I used to + infinitive_ comme étant toujours *en opposition avec le présent*, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec _I was used to V-ing_ où on fait plutôt la *description d'une habitude* dans le passé (la même description pouvant se faire dans le présent avec _I'm used to V-ing_). La confusion provient sans doute de ce qu'en français, on peut traduire les deux constructions par _j'avais l'habitude de_, mais avec un sens et dans un contexte un peu différents :

_I used to negotiate_ =  J'avais l'habitude de négocier = Autrefois, je négociais (mais ce *n'*est *plus* le cas maintenant).
_I was used to negotiating_ = J'avais l'habitude de négocier = Je négociais souvent ; c'était une habitude.


----------



## Oddmania

Merci pour cette explication, je crois avoir véritablement saisi maintenant 

Par exemple, dans un récit au passé, j'imagine qu'il serait plus correct d'utiliser _Was used to + -ING ?_

Ex : _Violette Baudelaire avait l'habitude de nouer ses longs cheveux avec un ruban rose lorsqu'un idée lui traversait l'esprit._

Sans vouloir m'engager dans une autre phrase qui nécessiterait un nouveau sujet, j'imagine que *She was used to tying her hair up etc...* serait plus convenable, puisqu'il s'agit d'une habitude encore d'actualité à l'époque du récit, mais racontée au passé. Il n'y a pas véritablement de lien ou de coupure avec le présent.


----------



## jann

Oddmania said:


> Par exemple, dans un récit au passé, j'imagine qu'il serait plus correct d'utiliser _Was used to + -ING ?_


"Plus correct" ? Mais pas du tout !

Ni l'une ni l'autre des stuctures n'est plus "correcte".  Elles sont similaires mais pas identiques.  Voilà tout. Le choix entre les deux est un choix entre deux façons, deux  perspectives sur une idée que vous allez raconter. Certaines idées ne sont logiques que sous l'une perspective ou l'autre.  Je ne nie pas que les explications dans les fils qui traitent du sujet sont un peu embrouillées, et que certains exemples (même donnés par des anglophones) sont mal choisis, peu illustratifs, ou alors mal traduits.



			
				Oddmania said:
			
		

> Je pensais que _used to + infinitif_ était généralement utilisé  pour exprimer une *habitude* passée.


Oui et non.  Ça dépend de ce que vous comprenez par "habitude".  

_Used to + infinitif_ indique une action répétée ou une condition continue, mais dont on ignore (ou ne précise pas) le nombre de répétitions de l'action ou la durée de la condition.  Comme l'a dit Maître Capello, ça tient complètement du passé : la chose en question n'est plus le cas, elle ne se reproduit plus.  Or les habitudes proprement dits (e.g., toujours mouiller sa brosse à dents avant de mettre du dentifrice dessus) font partie de ces "actions répétées un nombre indéfini de fois"... mais il y a bien d'autres choses qu'on peut caractériser comme ça sans qu'elles ne soient vraiment "habitudes".  Le fait, par exemple, d'être allé à une colonie de vacances plusieurs étés de suite pendant votre jeunesse.  Ou encore la pratique de demander aux voisins qu'ils s'occupent de votre chat/chien/maison/etc. lorsque vous n'êtes pas là.  Et même une liste de vos responsabilités, des choses dont vous vous occupiez avant de changer de boulot ou d'avoir votre promotion.

_Used to + infinitif_ correspond donc non seulement aux "habitudes", mais aussi à pas mal de situations que l'on va exprimer à l'imparfait en français.  L'essentiel, c'est que la chose est répétée on ne sait pas combien de fois, et qu'elle ne se reproduit plus. 

Et puis soulignons que _used to + infinitif_ est quand même une construction verbale_, _donc active, qui convient à parler des actions, des choses qu'on faisait.  

En revanche, _to be used to_ + _Ving_ est une construction adjectivale, descriptive.  Et en fait, on l'emploie beaucoup moins souvent -- tout simplement parce qu'on a tendance à dire ce qu'on faisait plutôt que de décrire comment on était. _To be used to_ + _Ving _évoque bien nos habitudes proprement dits : des choses qu'on fait sans réfléchir ou avec l'aise qui vient après maintes répétitions, des situations auxquelles on est accoutumé, etc.   Cela veut dire que pour certaines choses qu'on peut très bien présenter avec _used to + inf_, ce ne serait pas du tout logique/précis de les présenter avec _to be used to + Ving_, parce que même si vous avez fait/connu/vu/etc. ces choses plusieurs fois, cela ne veut pas dire que vous les avez intériorisées en véritables "habitudes".


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo everybody 

With just one small exception, I agree with everything in Jann's post (# 10). The one point on which I disagree is the emphasis (the undue emphasis, it seems to me) on the need for repetition.



jann said:


> _Used to + infinitif_ indique une action/condition répétée, mais dont on ignore (ou ne précise pas) le nombre de répétitions. Comme l'a dit Maître Capello, ça tient complètement du passé : la chose en question n'est plus le cas, elle ne se reproduit plus. [...] L'essentiel, c'est que la chose est répétée on ne sait pas combien de fois, et qu'elle ne se reproduit plus.


 
I wonder whether this goes perhaps a little too far. _Used to_ + infinitive can equally well be used to refer to a state of affairs of indeterminate duration which is no longer the case. Consider the following :

_"She *used to be* his girlfriend"_
_"I recently met the man who *used to live* next door"_
_"I *used to work* for the same company"_

I don't want to muddy the waters  but stressing the need for a repeated action may add to the confusion.


----------



## jann

Thanks for the clarification, Pierre Simon.  I suppose it's all semantics (you could argue that "living" is a continually repeated action ).  

Because the original question was about an act ("to leave a cat with the neighbors") I worded my explanation accordingly.  Acts are repeated or they are not -- hence the use of the word "répétée".  But I did also try to include more general wording that would cover non-act verbs like the ones you mention (situations, states of being, etc.).  That's why I also said that the thing in question _n'est plus le cas_ if you're using "used to + infitive". 

EDIT: I've edited the first sentence that you quoted, to clarify.


----------

